# When to harvest question



## nzo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi everyone. 

This is my first post about my first plant. If anyone can shed some light on if my plant is ready for harvest or not, I'd really appreciate it. I've attached some pictures which will hopefully give you an idea of the growth stage the plant is currently in.

It's about 33" high, kinda thin, and started out as an outdoor but changed to an indoor pretty early on when the little white hairs were developing, but I'm not exactly sure. That was about 12 weeks ago and since then it's been kept in my small bathroom with a loose 12/12 cycle. I've done some reading but don't quite understand the timing of the trichome development and how the change of growing atmospheres could've affected it. This is my first plant and previously had no clue what to do. I haven't fertilized it and I originally figured that it's a weed and will grow but I see there's a lot more to it. I also water it about 250ml/day and inspect the leaves daily to try and kill the small spider mite problem.

Anyways, thanks for any responses and this is a great site.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

do you have a microscope or jeweler loope??? if so use it to see if the trichs are either clear, cloudy or amber. but if it were me, id cut them now coz ill be going by the hairs going red, and it looks like 3/4 of them are red so if they arent ready now, then it wont be long.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2007)

*Here is a link to a chart that tells harvest times.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13710*


----------



## nzo (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the replies. i don't have any scopes so i'll have to pick up a magnifying glass or something to check out the trichomes. judging by my pics, do you think i'll even get any bud off of this plant? everything looks so small and thin compared with pics i've seen.


----------



## AeroTX (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like a half to 3/4 of a oz maybe. Looks good.


----------



## Hick (Oct 31, 2007)

nzo said:
			
		

> thanks for the replies. i don't have any scopes so i'll have to pick up a magnifying glass or something to check out the trichomes. judging by my pics, do you think i'll even get any bud off of this plant? everything looks so small and thin compared with pics i've seen.



Ahhhh  but you will be so impressed with the _quality_..


----------

